# Too Fat For YouTube!!! LOL



## candygodiva (Jan 26, 2008)

Yep, I've finally done it. I'm now too fat for YouTube. I've had 5 clips removed now, for supposed inappropriate content. I'm fully dressed in all the video clips, and most of them have no url on them at all. Just me, sitting and eating, or shaking my obscenely large belly at the camera. The most recent, and the one that did it for YouTube and got me permanently banned was this clip, which I uploaded to MySpace. Where I'd put the, "Too Fat For Gravy", video when YouTube deleted it. It was the first casualty of my YouTube fat wars! They've not seen the last of my fat ass, and the rest of me!

Fat Girl Walking 5

Yep, that belly is a bigun! But what I don't understand, is why it's inappropriate for YouTube?

"Dear Member:

After being flagged by members of the YouTube community and reviewed by YouTube staff, the video below has been removed due to its inappropriate nature.

Fat Girl Walking - Preview 5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymr9RcTA3UM

Due to your repeated attempts to upload inappropriate videos, your account has now been permanently disabled and your videos have been taken down. If you feel your account has been disabled in error, please contact us to explain why.

Please refer to our Terms of Use, Community Guidelines, and the Help Center for more information on what video material is not permitted on YouTube.

- The YouTube Team"


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Those... EVIL... BASTARDS!!!!!


----------



## Zoom (Jan 27, 2008)

Of course you can appeal. (You certainly appeal to us...) You will have to DEMAND exactly how they consider your content inappropriate. Especially if you're fully dressed.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 27, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Those... EVIL... BASTARDS!!!!!



yeah, that's what i thought...


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 27, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Of course you can appeal. (You certainly appeal to us...) You will have to DEMAND exactly how they consider your content inappropriate. Especially if you're fully dressed.



I could try to do that. I'm thinking I'll just upload all my soft clips to my MySpace when I get the time. I'll either appeal, and find out just what they don't like about my videos, or I'll make another YouTube, and shove my fat, and my huge appetite right back in their faces.
It appears to me, they don't like my big belly very much. In the end of that last deleted clip, it was an extreme close up on my navel...but come on, it's a bellybutton for heaven's sake ... :doh:


----------



## biackrlng (Jan 27, 2008)

sometimes i hate youtube


----------



## Shosh (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Candy,
I saw one of your vids on You Tube once. Your accent is really cute. Almost as cute as mine.

Susannah


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 27, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> ...
> It appears to me, they don't like my big belly very much. In the end of that last deleted clip, it was an extreme close up on my navel...but come on, it's a bellybutton for heaven's sake ... :doh:


It would be interesting to see if you can find a video of a thin girl showing a close-up of her belly button like you did, tag that video as "inappropriate" (also perhaps have a few of us do likewise) and see if that video gets removed. If that video doesn't get removed, than it's clearly a size thing.

Banning you from YouTube is more their loss than it is yours. Bastards!


Stan


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 27, 2008)

Im all for this.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 27, 2008)

Appeal and get the community behind it! This is an outrage. *expletive deleted*


----------



## Hologram (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd comment on the video, but it's been deleted from the myspacetv site. There's some ironic ha ha in all this.




Holo


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 27, 2008)

Hologram said:


> I'd comment on the video, but it's been deleted from the myspacetv site. There's some ironic ha ha in all this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I just saw that today... 
I'm not naked at all in the video. When I'm walking toward the camera, you can see that I'm wearing shorts, they're just under my big belly. WTF?
I'm in disbelief.
I'll upload the video to a website that it can be shown without being removed...mine!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 27, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Yeah, I just saw that today...
> I'm not naked at all in the video. When I'm walking toward the camera, you can see that I'm wearing shorts, they're just under my big belly. WTF?
> I'm in disbelief.
> I'll upload the video to a website that it can be shown without being removed...mine!



But then I won't be able to see any new previews!


----------



## Ultimatebbw (Jan 27, 2008)

Youtube isnt really about the customer, its about traffic and advertising - thats why you get these generic email responses and any appeal will likely result in more of the same.

Someones flagging your videos and in all likelihood they just remove them. Theres is almost zero chance they have anyone reviewing these things, they just say that so it sounds good.

Same person probably doing it on myspace too.


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 27, 2008)

There definitely seems to be some rabid fat-phobia flying around the social networking sites. More flesh is not equal to inappropriate if the so-called "naughty" parts are covered up. It seems to me that on both YouTube and now Myspace you (and other large women who dare to act sexy and desirable) have been singled out as "inappropriate." It doesn't help that the so-called community of users at those sites is abusing the "flag" link.

I would write an appeal and I would cite specific videos featuring skinny women in exactly - or nearly - the same activities and poses (this might not be easy for the eating clips, I concede). If those clips are removed and those users aren't banned, you shouldn't be either.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 27, 2008)

Ultimatebbw said:


> Youtube isnt really about the customer, its about traffic and advertising - thats why you get these generic email responses and any appeal will likely result in more of the same.
> 
> Someones flagging your videos and in all likelihood they just remove them. Theres is almost zero chance they have anyone reviewing these things, they just say that so it sounds good.
> 
> Same person probably doing it on myspace too.



Well, I've decided, if I'm not too lazy, I'll just make another YouTube and keep them working. I've got more than one email address, and if I blow through all of those, I can use one of Tommy's 20. lol :batting:


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hey Candy,
> I saw one of your vids on You Tube once. Your accent is really cute. Almost as cute as mine.
> 
> Susannah



Awww Thanky sweety. I'm a Southern girl with a Souther twang. I think I sound like a kid sometimes though. lol


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 27, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> It would be interesting to see if you can find a video of a thin girl showing a close-up of her belly button like you did, tag that video as "inappropriate" (also perhaps have a few of us do likewise) and see if that video gets removed. If that video doesn't get removed, than it's clearly a size thing.
> 
> Banning you from YouTube is more their loss than it is yours. Bastards!
> 
> ...



That's a good idea Stan, thanks!
Here's a good navel clip. I actually liked it though... I know I'm weird. lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj41pN8bVtI
I just resigned up to YouTube as supersizedwebvixen, and we'll see how long that account lasts.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 27, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> There definitely seems to be some rabid fat-phobia flying around the social networking sites. More flesh is not equal to inappropriate if the so-called "naughty" parts are covered up. It seems to me that on both YouTube and now Myspace you (and other large women who dare to act sexy and desirable) have been singled out as "inappropriate." It doesn't help that the so-called community of users at those sites is abusing the "flag" link.
> 
> I would write an appeal and I would cite specific videos featuring skinny women in exactly - or nearly - the same activities and poses (this might not be easy for the eating clips, I concede). If those clips are removed and those users aren't banned, you shouldn't be either.



I don't know if I have the energy to fight the good fight. I created a new YouTube and I'll post some videos there soon. I'll rename a couple of the old ones, put them up, and see what happens.

For now, if you guys want to see the clip that was removed most recently, here is the link to it.

http://candygodiva.com/video/banned/d44_cw_p05.wmv


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 27, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> That's a good idea Stan, thanks!
> Here's a good navel clip. I actually liked it though... I know I'm weird. lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj41pN8bVtI
> I just resigned up to YouTube as supersizedwebvixen, and we'll see how long that account lasts.



Wow, that girl was definitely "contemplating her navel"!  I tried flagging it but my Mac browsers (Safari and Opera) just seem to hang and say "loading..." followed by an error. I'll try later on a PC with Explorer and see if that works...


Another idea... If you have a thin female friend willing to do this, have her do an identical video (same looking underwear etc...) call her "TofuGodiva" (or maybe you could be called "BigBellybuttonBabe" and her "LittleBellybuttonBabe"... everything identical except her being thin...) I would be curious to see if your video gets banned again. Post the two videos side by side, maybe even create a new account with only those two videos on it. If the "big belly button" video gets banned but not the "little belly button" video, than it's clearly size discrimination. This is something you might get NAAFA interested in, or even the media if you can make a clear cut case of discrimination (I don't know if I'd trust the media though...) I saw your video, there was nothing "obscene" about it. I completely agree with you, there was no legitmate reason for you to get banned.



Stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 27, 2008)

I was able to get it flagged for "other sexual" content. It will be interesting to see if it gets removed.

Stan


----------



## Paul (Jan 27, 2008)

looks like "supersizedwebvixen" is no longer; deleted.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 27, 2008)

what is this world coming to? i dont even know how to react.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 28, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> That's a good idea Stan, thanks!
> Here's a good navel clip. I actually liked it though... I know I'm weird. lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj41pN8bVtI
> I just resigned up to YouTube as supersizedwebvixen, and we'll see how long that account lasts.



What I find interesting about that video is this:
"*Added:* May 08, 2007".
Not only that, but you can easily see the lower parts of her breasts in the video. How is that not _more_ explicit than the video you posted?


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 28, 2008)

If you want my advice just stop using youtube and go to dailymotion they'll pretty much let you show anything on there.


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 28, 2008)

I am sorry SSWV! Its stupid that they did that.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 28, 2008)

Paul said:


> looks like "supersizedwebvixen" is no longer; deleted.


they may have rebanned her because of her ip addy. so they know who she is with out seeing the vids. might be time to try using a proxy.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

Paul said:


> looks like "supersizedwebvixen" is no longer; deleted.



Supersizedwebvixen is my new YouTube channel. I've not added any videos to it yet though sugar.

I'm not re-banned yet!


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> What I find interesting about that video is this:
> "*Added:* May 08, 2007".
> Not only that, but you can easily see the lower parts of her breasts in the video. How is that not _more_ explicit than the video you posted?



That's what I thought hunny.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> If you want my advice just stop using youtube and go to dailymotion they'll pretty much let you show anything on there.



I'll check out that site hunny, thanks.
If I can show breasts on there, I can possibly put up the Sin Cities 3 appearance. I've been dying to get that out there again.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> I am sorry SSWV! Its stupid that they did that.



It is stupid hunny, but I'm used to it. They're not gonna keep this fat girl down.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> they may have rebanned her because of her ip addy. so they know who she is with out seeing the vids. might be time to try using a proxy.



I don't think they have me yet. I just uploaded the same video. I renamed the file, and named it something else all together. This is a test, only a test. lol

http://www.youtube.com/supersizedwebvixen
Lets see how long this one lasts.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 28, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I was able to get it flagged for "other sexual" content. It will be interesting to see if it gets removed.
> 
> Stan



I flagged it too after a couple tries, (yay Safari!). I'm so fed up with YouTube, I lost count of how many users I subscribed to only to log in and find out they've either been banned or had all their videos removed


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 28, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> I don't think they have me yet. I just uploaded the same video. I renamed the file, and named it something else all together. This is a test, only a test. lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/supersizedwebvixen
> Lets see how long this one lasts.


Left you a comment on it, Girl!


----------



## Tina (Jan 28, 2008)

Great idea, Stan. I flagged two and on the second one, I wrote this in the field allowed for comments when flagging:



> Why is it okay to show skinny stomachs but not fat ones? If one is okay, the other should be okay, too, otherwise you are showing fat bigotry and descrimination against those who are fat. Either all belly buttons should go, or they should stay. It's just not right to have it any other way, IMO.
> 
> Tina


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

Arrhythmia said:


> Left you a comment on it, Girl!



Thank you hunny! You broke my comment cherry on supersizedwebvixen's page. Yay! :wubu:


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

Tina said:


> Great idea, Stan. I flagged two and on the second one, I wrote this in the field allowed for comments when flagging:



Great idea Tina. I wish I'd have noticed the box when I did it.
I actually feel a little guilty about flagging the poor girl though. I guess to prove a point, it's worth it.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 28, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Yep, I've finally done it. I'm now too fat for YouTube. I've had 5 clips removed now, for supposed inappropriate content. I'm fully dressed in all the video clips, and most of them have no url on them at all. Just me, sitting and eating, or shaking my obscenely large belly at the camera. The most recent, and the one that did it for YouTube and got me permanently banned was this clip, which I uploaded to MySpace. Where I'd put the, "Too Fat For Gravy", video when YouTube deleted it. It was the first casualty of my YouTube fat wars! They've not seen the last of my fat ass, and the rest of me!
> 
> Fat Girl Walking 5
> 
> ...



Youtube goes corporate! I guess we're going to see a lot of this sort of thing--which means that a new Youtube will emerge that ISN'T thought-controlled, and that $1.65 billion Google spent acquiring them is going to look pretty silly on paper.

PS-- Is the video posted anywhere else?


----------



## weetabix (Jan 28, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> For now, if you guys want to see the clip that was removed most recently, here is the link to it.
> 
> http://candygodiva.com/video/banned/d44_cw_p05.wmv



It's a shame these files don't play on my computer. YouTube works so easily. These big sites are all automatic. There are only a couple of people in the company, it's all down to smart server scripting. Have you ever rang customer support at these type of businesses, there is none.


----------



## Tina (Jan 28, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Great idea Tina. I wish I'd have noticed the box when I did it.
> I actually feel a little guilty about flagging the poor girl though. I guess to prove a point, it's worth it.


Yeah, I felt a little bad, too, Candy. I mean, it's only a belly button. She did nothing wrong. I got no dialogue box the first time, but the second time I flagged a video I did, and figured that it was worth it to flag someone (even if, for crying out loud, they're doing nothing wrong!) just to get my point across. If you allow one, you allow all. You did nothing wrong in your videos -- except, OMG!, have a very fat belly. 

Unfortunately, there are sometimes shortages of important things in the world, but idiots? There will never be a shortage of idiots in the world, unfortunately.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 28, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> ...
> I actually feel a little guilty about flagging the poor girl though. I guess to prove a point, it's worth it.


I thought the same thing also. I felt guilty about randomly targeting her, but her video was a good example. It went much further with "belly button play", if that is really the reason YouTube decided to pull your video.

Just as a side note here... I would be willing to bet that YouTube has tagged your IP number CG. You can create a new account with a new name, but they are probably watching for your IP number. You might try future posts from someone else's computer.


----------



## Tim_FA (Jan 28, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> I'll check out that site hunny, thanks.
> If I can show breasts on there, I can possibly put up the Sin Cities 3 appearance. I've been dying to get that out there again.


 
Candy, I'd def check out http://www.dailymotion.com , they are growing quite fast and as far as I have witnessed,and nudity isn't an issue. The only problems that I have (which aren't Dailymotions fault) is the amount of copyrighted material that I find on a weekly basis, ..so you may have many vids posted their without your knowledge.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I thought the same thing also. I felt guilty about randomly targeting her, but her video was a good example. It went much further with "belly button play", if that is really the reason YouTube decided to pull your video.
> 
> Just as a side note here... I would be willing to bet that YouTube has tagged your IP number CG. You can create a new account with a new name, but they are probably watching for your IP number. You might try future posts from someone else's computer.



I'll keep that in mind sugar.  Thanks bunches!


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

Tim_FA said:


> Candy, I'd def check out http://www.dailymotion.com , they are growing quite fast and as far as I have witnessed,and nudity isn't an issue. The only problems that I have (which aren't Dailymotions fault) is the amount of copyrighted material that I find on a weekly basis, ..so you may have many vids posted their without your knowledge.



I'll check that site out right away hunny, thanks!


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok, made the new Daily Motion page to. lol
http://www.dailymotion.com/supersizedwebvixen


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 28, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Ok, made the new Daily Motion page to. lol
> http://www.dailymotion.com/supersizedwebvixen



I signed up and left you some more love. Woman, I wish I could love my bod like you love yours.


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 28, 2008)

poor candy godiva!

i watched her youtube videos, and when i started getting flagged as well... i went to dailymotion.

youtube crushed my only belly video... 

dailymotion is way better.

you will like it a million times more!


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 28, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> poor candy godiva!
> 
> i watched her youtube videos, and when i started getting flagged as well... i went to dailymotion.
> 
> ...


or rude.com


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 28, 2008)

I just read the whole entire thread. 

Wow, what a crazy idiotic world we live in.  Sucks, what happened. And it certainly was discrimination. 

Be careful with dailymotion.com about people there who might have stolen content. I've noticed that many users there have disabled their comments... probably because its stolen. Who knows? :blink:

I don't know much about rude.com

Best of luck with this Candy Godiva.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

Arrhythmia said:


> I signed up and left you some more love. Woman, I wish I could love my bod like you love yours.



Thank you very much. I always appreciate love. :wubu:
You should love your body hunny, every inch. It's you, and you're beautiful.
BigHugs and CandyKisses


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> poor candy godiva!
> 
> i watched her youtube videos, and when i started getting flagged as well... i went to dailymotion.
> 
> ...



I think daily motion is gonna be a nice place. It looks easy to navigate. I've already got my page set up and a few videos in place. 
Looks like it's gonna be fun times there. hehe


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> or rude.com



I don't know about rude.com yet. It looks a little scary. lol I have an account there, but I haven't figured it out yet.
Thanky very much though. :kiss2:
CandyKisses


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 28, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I just read the whole entire thread.
> 
> Wow, what a crazy idiotic world we live in.  Sucks, what happened. And it certainly was discrimination.
> 
> ...



Thank you Swamptoad. I think I found a video or two of mine on there in the past. My adult stuff always has the url of my website on it. So if a few get traded around, it's basically an advertisement for my website. I don't sweat it as long as it's not my whole members area. lol
Thanks again sugar!
Love and CandyKisses to ya!:kiss2:


----------



## subliminal31 (Jan 28, 2008)

your channel has to be one of my favorite subs candy!


----------



## Zoom (Jan 28, 2008)

I was going to leave a comment on your page to the effect of, "Do NOT suspend this account, YouTube admins!" plus some decent reasons why. But I was blocked from posting since I wasn't an added friend.

Which is perfectly fine anyway, but... look at how YT _phrased_ it!

First they insult your size, now they're misrepresenting you as a male! 

View attachment vixen.jpg


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 29, 2008)

You know what I really hate about youtube you can see someones head being blown off with shotgun but god forbid you see a nipple, stick with with dailymotion Candy it's way better IMO but if you have a problem with all the copyrighted material thats on there, you could try Break.com


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 29, 2008)

Zoom said:


> I was going to leave a comment on your page to the effect of, "Do NOT suspend this account, YouTube admins!" plus some decent reasons why. But I was blocked from posting since I wasn't an added friend.
> 
> Which is perfectly fine anyway, but... look at how YT _phrased_ it!
> 
> First they insult your size, now they're misrepresenting you as a male!


OOOh NOES! Yip, I'm far from being a male..of course if I were a guy, I'd be damned hawt!
I'll have to set commets to let every one post. I sorry. :batting:
I wouldn't post anything to YouTube though. I'm gonna try to fly a little bit under their radar if I can. lol
I'll change my comment stuffs before I go afk tonight sugar. Then you can comment away


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 29, 2008)

subliminal31 said:


> your channel has to be one of my favorite subs candy!



Awww thanky hunny!
CandyKisses:kiss2:


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 29, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> You know what I really hate about youtube you can see someones head being blown off with shotgun but god forbid you see a nipple, stick with with dailymotion Candy it's way better IMO but if you have a problem with all the copyrighted material thats on there, you could try Break.com



I don't have a problem with the copyrighted material stuff. They're not bothering me with it. I'll give a looksi to Break.com though. Thanks! :kiss2:
Love ya!
CandyKisses


----------



## TCUBOB (Jan 29, 2008)

I'd do a shot by shot remake, with Candy and a skinny girl, both dressed the same and doing the same things, side by side, and then ask YouTube to ID the objectionable content. Bet they couldn't

We all know what happened: some trolls saw the "hideous fat girl" "flaunting her body" when she should be shopping at Crazy Omar's Discount House of Tents, Draperies and Sun-Blocking Awnings and living on a half dozen rice cakes a day until she's 110lbs. Then they flagged it as "objectionable."


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 29, 2008)

TCUBOB said:


> I'd do a shot by shot remake, with Candy and a skinny girl, both dressed the same and doing the same things, side by side, and then ask YouTube to ID the objectionable content.


you're onto something here.
i've got an idea for an experiment. someone posts up vids of someone doing the EXACT same things as Candy did in her video while wearing similar clothing, and see if they get pulled "for content."


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 29, 2008)

TCUBOB said:


> I'd do a shot by shot remake, with Candy and a skinny girl, both dressed the same and doing the same things, side by side, and then ask YouTube to ID the objectionable content. Bet they couldn't
> 
> We all know what happened: some trolls saw the "hideous fat girl" "flaunting her body" when she should be shopping at Crazy Omar's Discount House of Tents, Draperies and Sun-Blocking Awnings and living on a half dozen rice cakes a day until she's 110lbs. Then they flagged it as "objectionable."



*giggles* You tickle me sugar! Good idea there about finding a skinny girl video that was exactly the same as mine. It would be interesting to see what YouTube would say about it. I'm thinking it's confirming my boyfriend Tommy's analogy that the belly is 'the third breast'. I guess I'd be sporting a TT cup or something like that. LOL It's an innie!


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 29, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> you're onto something here.
> i've got an idea for an experiment. someone posts up vids of someone doing the EXACT same things as Candy did in her video while wearing similar clothing, and see if they get pulled "for content."



Yeah and mail me with it so I can put it in my favorites. I'd like to see where an experiment like that would go.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 29, 2008)

Yah know... It doesn't even bother me so much that my videos got pulled. It just proves one thing to me, I'm too fat for YouTube, and that kinda turns me on. In a non-sexual way. I just wanna shove my fat belly in their disgusted, revolted faces...yeah, I'm fat! What about it?

Fat is the only acceptable prejudice left the world. It sucks, and it's about damn time people get used to the fat. I'm not saying that we fat folk shouldn't be healthy. Just that we should be allowed to enjoy our bodies for their differences. Appreciate them, and even show them off a little if we feel like it. Thin people enjoy their bodies and flaunt the heck out of their *flat* tummy's. Why isn't it acceptable for fat people to flaunt their *fat* tummy's?

Because it scares the sh*t out of the machine... The diet and fitness industry is a big money maker. Those of us out there shoving our fat and happy selves in the face of the public are a danger to their wallets. Simple as that, and they'll do whatever they can to stop us in our tracks. Sure it was probably a hating troll that flagged my video content on YouTube, but it could have easily been someone in the diet or fitness industry. Or god forbid, a wls physician. Shrink'm or kill'm... Chew on that.

It doesn't matter how hard they try to sell their diets and their fitness programs, some of us are just gonna be fat. Get the f'k over it! lol

I'll keep making videos, and I'll keep putting them on YouTube. I should allow comments from everyone. I should even leave the nasty hateful one. I didn't leave those before cause it just kinda bothered me when they'd say crap like, "Go kill yourself fatty!", or "Go choke on a Twinkie fat*ss." Things like, "You're gonna be dead in a week, better start planning your funeral". I mean, how hateful is that?

I'm used to it. It doesn't grind my gears anymore. I've become liberated and enlighted about the beauty of my body, at it's present size. I'm not afraid of the reactions people have to my humongous self. I actually revel in them. I want a reaction, and I appreciate them, good or bad.

We're fat people, but we're people. We're beautiful and original. Fat flows in so many intricate and beautiful directions, no two of us are exactly alike. We're like snowflakes or fingerprints.  I think that's pretty freakin' special.

I think *the haters* are afraid of us. Especially those of us that are out there enjoying our fat bodies. They're programmed, and have become part of the programming. So they react violently, and say the most vehement and disturbed things because of it. It makes me sad... Sad for them, that they can hate people so viciously, just because they look different. 

In the year 2008, why is this behavior acceptable? I'll never understand this messed up world. The hateful words don't hurt my feelings. They don't even enrage me, but to someone that isn't stronger, they could be devastating. I put myself out there fully expecting the abuse and the discrimination, but I do it because It's my job.

I worry about my position in the Size Acceptance movement, because of my affiliations with pornography. Considering the notes I get on MySpace, assuring me that I'm an inspiration, and have empowered some young lady, or gent, to love their body just a little bit more, I shouldn't worry too much. 

I am what I am. I'm a fat, sexy, sexual being, and I'm not going anywhere.

I'll keep chipping away at that fat-hating monster doing what I do. Just one more soul doing their part to crush the myth that fat can't be sexy and beautiful to someone out there. There will be an end to discrimination for the large and in charge someday. Hopefully I'll be around to see that time come. It's a fight that's gonna be harder than the Civil Rights movement. I don't think enough of us are empowered yet, but we're making strides, and that's always a good thing.

Love you all!
CandyKisses
:kiss2:


----------



## Amatrix (Jan 29, 2008)

and thats why your my hero

we can be a part of the movemt for fat acceptance and the pornographic community as well.

its so nice to hear another woman say 
"i am fat, sexy and beautiful."

there is no fear or shame here.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 30, 2008)

I wish I knew some way to actually present some sort of better award for just being who you are. Because that is what matters when it comes down to it - You love who you are, you will not change yourself for any one else, you take pride in who you are and what you do, and you're not afraid to be yourself. That's honorable. So where I wish I could show you or do something or just... _something!_... all I have are my words of appreciation for you just being who you are. 



candygodiva said:


> I'll keep making videos, and I'll keep putting them on YouTube. I should allow comments from everyone. I should even leave the nasty hateful one. I didn't leave those before cause it just kinda bothered me when they'd say crap like, "Go kill yourself fatty!", or "Go choke on a Twinkie fat*ss." Things like, "You're gonna be dead in a week, better start planning your funeral". I mean, how hateful is that?



I've seen all of those before, and on so many different videos from different people. Obviously creativity is just not on their side. But when I first saw them, I was absolutely shocked. Shocked at just how hateful some people can be. It's disgusting that people can be that vile without giving a moments time to even think about what they are doing.
You mentioned that you think "the haters" are just afraid of fat folk. Well, where I know there are other reasons, other reasons which some I don't even know of, I am sure some are just afraid. Afraid of being happy, of adding a little more meat to their sandwiches or sugar into their desserts. Afraid of something different; a different lifestyle than their own. Afraid of such a large person. I think it's wonderful that the world can be as diverse as it is. But, we here on this side of the world know better - we know acceptance. We've been forced to believe in it to its core because of all that we have experienced and all that we wish to accomplish.
You have accomplished something gigantic, huge, and wonderful (other than your stomach ): Inspiration for other younger fat people.

So just keep doing your fat, sexy thang.


----------



## dan (Jan 30, 2008)

I saw your youtube clips.. You look so cute. I wish they showed more . I guess people are still very prejudice against fat people..


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 30, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> and thats why your my hero
> 
> we can be a part of the movemt for fat acceptance and the pornographic community as well.
> 
> ...



Nope, no shame at all, just love. :batting:


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 30, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I wish I knew some way to actually present some sort of better award for just being who you are. Because that is what matters when it comes down to it - You love who you are, you will not change yourself for any one else, you take pride in who you are and what you do, and you're not afraid to be yourself. That's honorable. So where I wish I could show you or do something or just... _something!_... all I have are my words of appreciation for you just being who you are.



That's not necessary hunny, but thank you so much for your sweet words. A little appreciation goes a long long way. It helps me to keep faith, that my point of view can make even a tiny difference in someones life.

My true reward is the notes I get from those that I've enlightened just a little bit. From those who realize by my example, that they don't have to change a thing about themselves to feel beautiful and sexy. I'm sure a lot of other folks on the boards get those notes to. We're all doing our part in our own way. It's a beautiful thing. 



Chimpi said:


> I've seen all of those before, and on so many different videos from different people. Obviously creativity is just not on their side. But when I first saw them, I was absolutely shocked. Shocked at just how hateful some people can be. It's disgusting that people can be that vile without giving a moments time to even think about what they are doing.
> You mentioned that you think "the haters" are just afraid of fat folk. Well, where I know there are other reasons, other reasons which some I don't even know of, I am sure some are just afraid. Afraid of being happy, of adding a little more meat to their sandwiches or sugar into their desserts. Afraid of something different; a different lifestyle than their own. Afraid of such a large person. I think it's wonderful that the world can be as diverse as it is. But, we here on this side of the world know better - we know acceptance. We've been forced to believe in it to its core because of all that we have experienced and all that we wish to accomplish.
> You have accomplished something gigantic, huge, and wonderful (other than your stomach ): Inspiration for other younger fat people.
> 
> So just keep doing your fat, sexy thang.



Yep, some people can be so negative and nasty. Of course that's the way of the world. It's a balance. For every person who lives with love in their heart, and a benevolence toward their fellow man, there are going to be those that need to defame, and destroy. It's sad, but it's a fact of life.

Hopefully, me and people on a similar path as me, aren't just an example to younger fat people, but to people in general. I don't want someone to see me and want to be me. I want them to love themselves for exactly who they are.
I got a note from a young anorexic gay man on MySpace a while back, thanking me for being public with my self-love and body-appreciation. My story gave him hope that some day even he could look at his body and see something beautiful. I want that for everyone on the planet. Love is what's gonna save us in the end. The people that hate, need to sit back and think about why they feel like they do. Are they jealous? Are they actually concerned, and thinking by saying negative things they're going to change a perceived behavior? Are they just hateful and hurtful in nature?

What ever it is, they really need to get over it. Our society can't progress and evolve unless all people learn to love each other and have a care for others feelings. I'm more than willing to be a sacrifice. I'll throw myself to the wolves again and again if it means that someday people with the power to change something, sees what's going on, and realizes that it's never ok to willfully hurt someones feelings. It's a really messed up world we live in when it's ok to abuse and bully someone for any reason. I laugh at fat jokes. I have a sense of humor. There is a line though, when the joke stops being funny, and it becomes just plain mean. That's not ok.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Jan 30, 2008)

Im gonna make a FAT TUBE jsut for FAs and bbws 
the bigger the better


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 30, 2008)

Mitchapalooza said:


> Im gonna make a FAT TUBE jsut for FAs and bbws
> the bigger the better



AHha! That would be awesome.  Don't think the hater trolls wouldn't find their way in though babycakes. As much as they *hate* us, they can't seem to stay away.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 30, 2008)

dan said:


> I saw your youtube clips.. You look so cute. I wish they showed more . I guess people are still very prejudice against fat people..



That's the way it is sweety. Thanks for the love. :kiss2:


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 30, 2008)

You need a clip of you fighting an animal. No one ever seems to take those down.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 30, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> You need a clip of you fighting an animal. No one ever seems to take those down.



Up to about a month ago I could have fought my Iguana. He was such a little bastard. lol


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 30, 2008)

i wish i was good at the internet...i'd start Candytube. it'd show hecka vids of CandyGodiva being her sexy self and it'd collect donations that'd all go towards keeping her nice and plumped up. if only i was good at the internet.


----------

